# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron WLAN wireless card won't show up after clean install



## ooooo (Dec 8, 2008)

So I had Win XP running on Dell Inspiron e1505/6400, wireless worked fine... then I did a clean install of same version and now Windows won't even see the card under device manager..

I checked BIOS, it's enabled. I opened the computer up and checked the connections to the card and reseated it, but it's just not showing up in device manager. I don't see how it could have just gone bad... it was just working!



What do I do?? 

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## ooooo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron WLAN wireless card won't show up after clean install*

I checked this thread out:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/help-dell-inspirion-e1505-1390-wlan-mini-card-291391.html

"In device manager i have the dell wireless 1390 wlan min-card present"

That's exactly what I don't have and should have.

The poster goes on to say that when (s)he double clicks it, it says "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"

I do have a 'Network Controller' and 'Ethernet Controller' under Unknown Devices in the Device Manager, and I tried installing the right drivers (WLAN 1390) for both of them-- I got that error code above


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron WLAN wireless card won't show up after clean install*

Hi,
Did you install the chipset driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851

Ethernet Controller:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=198980

Install these two drivers. This should get you on the Internet (Hardwired)
Go back to the Device Manager and post any additional errors.
Also Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the VEN/DEV numbers you find under Device Instance ID.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ooooo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron WLAN wireless card won't show up after clean install*

Thank you Bill! So I installed both drivers, and the 'ethernet controller' left the 'unknown devices' category and turned into Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller. I expect I could now get on the internet hardwired as you suggest...

but the Network controller is still under Unknown Devices (it has a question mark with an exclamation mark on top, as it's icon) and Windows is still not seeing it as the WLAN wireless card...it's just not seeing it. Here is the Device Instance ID:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10208086&rEV_02\4&6C79fC5&0&00E0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron WLAN wireless card won't show up after clean install*

Hi,
These numbers state you have an Intel 3945ABG Wireless LAN controller
Driver is here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=233125

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## ooooo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron WLAN wireless card won't show up after clean install*

Yeee haw, thank you Bill. It works now! I actually just looked at the card again and looked up the part number and saw it was that card... I can't believe it was as simple as downloading the driver..

Thanks again!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron WLAN wireless card won't show up after clean install*

I am glad to hear you are ALL up and running.
I will mark this thread as resolved.
I am GLAD I could help.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

